# Craft foam for CA finishing



## VotTak (May 19, 2015)

I read here that craft foam is being used for CA finishing. Can we go deeper in that topic, please?
1. Where do you get you craft foam? What should be a price range?
2. What size(maybe color), thickness should I look for when shopping for that?
3. How do you apply CA? How do you apply BLO and CA using craft foam? How much CA needed? What thickness of CA used?
4. What happen after initial application? Do you throw that piece of foam away? Clean it? Keep on using on clean spot? 
5. Anything specific while using foam in comparison  with paper towel?

Sorry for a lot of questions. I've never used craft foam before.
Thanks in advance for your answers.


----------



## The Penguin (May 19, 2015)

1. any crafts store or maybe Wal-mart. a buck a sheet.(11"x17")

2. I've only seen 2 thicknesses - on about 3/32" the other about 1/4" - use the thin stuff. I prefer darker colors - it's easier to see the glue when it dries on the foam

3. Cut foam into squares about 1" x 1" - maybe 1x2. hold the 1" edge on the pen (while it was rotating slowly) and apply CA. Use the foam like a squeegee to spread. I don't use BLO. I use 2-4 coats of thin, then 2 or 3 coats of medium.

4. when the glue dries, flip the square over and use that side for the next coat. after that dries, I use scissors and cut off about 1/4" of the foam and the dried glue - and then reuse the same piece of foam several times. when the foam gets too small to handle - throw it away.

5. I no longer use paper towels for CA application.


----------



## mike4066 (May 19, 2015)

I've used it for CA finishes. 

1) You can find it at any craft store/Walmart. It's not very expensive, you can probably get an 8x10 sheet for $1-2 and cut it up into 1x3 inch strips.

2) the stuff I have is probably 3-4mm thick.

3) Same way you would with a paper towel, or any CA finish.

4) I stick with 1-2 pieces per pen.. You can rotate the piece around and use both ends, and flip it over and use both sides. (wearing gloves so you don't stick to it).  Once I finish with the pen I throw out the piece.

5) I find that I get a smoother finish, fewer little ridges to sand out. Although it can be easy to apply too thick and get really large ridges if you aren't careful. 

Test it out on scrap piece and see what you think.


----------



## Nikitas (May 19, 2015)

I used the foam from walmart. The white craft foam works really well. I think its 1 inch thick.


----------



## Mike8850 (May 19, 2015)

I pick mine up at the dollar store.
Mike


----------



## Nikitas (May 19, 2015)

The only thing is to test the reaction with ca... Put a drop on the foam and see if it starts to smoke. If not, it works great. If it does, it will cure before you can get a good coat on the barrel...


----------



## jsolie (May 19, 2015)

The Penguin said:


> 3. Cut foam into squares about 1" x 1" - maybe 1x2. hold the 1" edge on the pen (*while it was rotating slowly*) and apply CA. Use the foam like a squeegee to spread. I don't use BLO. I use 2-4 coats of thin, then 2 or 3 coats of medium.



Just curious as to the RPM when you're doing this.


----------



## magpens (May 19, 2015)

What type of foam is it? ... Is it spongy ?  ... Is it white and "hard", like the molded foam you get as packing material when you buy a new electronic appliance ?


----------



## chartle (May 19, 2015)

magpens said:


> What type of foam is it? ... Is it spongy ?  ... Is it white and "hard", like the molded foam you get as packing material when you buy a new electronic appliance ?



No its this.

https://www.google.com/search?q=cra...a=X&ei=M5JbVcThB4-qogTc1YCwDA&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAg

I tried it once, not a fan.


----------



## The Penguin (May 19, 2015)

jsolie said:


> The Penguin said:
> 
> 
> > 3. Cut foam into squares about 1" x 1" - maybe 1x2. hold the 1" edge on the pen (*while it was rotating slowly*) and apply CA. Use the foam like a squeegee to spread. I don't use BLO. I use 2-4 coats of thin, then 2 or 3 coats of medium.
> ...


 
dunno.

I have a PM 3520A - so no digital readout.

If you've ever done any kind of CA finish, you know what is too fast by now.


----------



## Brian G (May 19, 2015)

I do pretty much the same as what The Penguin outlined.  I apply at the lowest speed my lathe goes, about 500 rpm.  I won't go back to paper towel.

Using craft foam wastes less CA because it doesn't soak in the foam.  I also don't worry about specks of paper towel left behind and ruining the finish.


----------



## jsolie (May 19, 2015)

The Penguin said:


> jsolie said:
> 
> 
> > The Penguin said:
> ...



My old Jet lathe doesn't have a digital readout either, and I think the slowest it goes is around 500 or so.  Was just wondering if application would be better served with something slower than that.  I've done CA finishes on enough pens that I have more successes than failures of late, but am always looking for better ways to apply the stuff.


----------



## magpens (May 19, 2015)

I apply CA with my lathe turning at about 50 RPM (electronic speed control).


----------



## flyitfast (May 19, 2015)

I agree, craft foam gets the best results for me.  I don't have a speed readout, but about a No. 1.5 on my Robust which equates to about 450rpm.  I feel the foam leaves a smoother surface resulting in less sanding/micromesh.
Additionally, the CA doesn't soak thru the craft foam and I haven't had my finger stick to it yet!!
Gordon


----------



## jcm71 (May 19, 2015)

I have had better success using nitrile gloves.  The foam didn't do it for me.  Cut off one finger at a time for each pen.  Disclaimer-this is not my original idea (few are).  I learned this from this forum a couple of years ago.  I use my life time supply of craft foam to spread glue on my tubes before inserting in the blanks.


----------



## VotTak (May 20, 2015)

Thanks to all of you for your answers/opinions. Weekend is coming, so I will be shopping for that craft foam and try it right away.
Thanks again. Appreciate.


----------



## steve worcester (May 23, 2015)

only difference between using foam or paper towels is the amount of sanding, which I think is minimal with Abranet. Don't know if the cost is justified.


----------



## jsolie (May 24, 2015)

I finally picked up a single sheet of 2mm thick craft foam for the princely sum of $0.89.  I cut a small strip, about an inch across and maybe 4" long.  I tried using this instead of paper towels and pen component bags that I've used in the past.

I'm sold.

This was, by far, the best way I've ever applied CA to a pen.  The sanding was a lot less, and I was able to successfully use medium CA.  I usually use just thin since I've had the best luck with that so far, and the times I've used medium I've had to sand it back down to wood and start over.


----------



## navycop (May 24, 2015)

I used this stuff. Works good. Brian (Nikitas) is this what you use?
Morning Glory Foam Seat Cushions 4-Pack, 16"L x 16"W x 1"H - Walmart.com


----------



## mecompco (May 25, 2015)

magpens said:


> I apply CA with my lathe turning at about 50 RPM (electronic speed control).



Hmm, I'll have to try this. I do drill at about that speed and it works well. I usually take the lathe out of back gears for sanding and CA and just go with the slowest standard speed.


----------



## jsolie (May 25, 2015)

This was the stuff I got.  Finished another pen today with it and had excellent results.

4Kids 12" x 18" x 2mm White EVA Foam Sheet | Shop Hobby Lobby


----------

